# Wood Finish for Press



## GerardVineyard (Sep 20, 2011)

To those that have made your own press, what type of finish did you use on your basket staves? From what I have read online, the most popular food safe finishes are; mineral oil, tung oil, walnut oil or bees wax. Do you use finish or just leave the wood "raw" ?


----------



## rob (Sep 20, 2011)

mineral oil or tung oil will not dry completly and could leak into the wine, use shellac, it is a natural product and is food grade safe.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 21, 2011)

EZ DO. 

This is a food safe polyurethane gel. Highly recomend it.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Sep 21, 2011)

Behlans salad bowl finish


----------



## rob (Sep 21, 2011)

ez do is also shellac


----------



## GerardVineyard (Sep 22, 2011)

Where do I find EZ DO ?


----------



## rob (Sep 22, 2011)

EZ DO is a brand name you can find on the internet that is made of 100% shellac or you can save yourself alot of money and go to Home depot and buy Shellac


----------



## JohnT (Sep 22, 2011)

The type I bought is not a shellac. It is a food safe polyurethane. Shellack can contain solvents that are not food safe... Note that picture says "polyurethane".


----------

